# Männerfreundschaft



## Scherzo

Wie sagt man "Männerfreundschaft" auf Französisch oder English?

Freundschaft : amitié

Ich finde nicht den Begriff auf Französisch.


----------



## gaer

Scherzo said:


> Wie sagt man "Männerfreundschaft" auf Französisch oder English?
> 
> Freundschaft : amitié
> 
> Ich finde nicht den Begriff auf Französisch.


I know of no single word in English that means "male friendship", "friendship between males/men". 

Gaer


----------



## Scherzo

gaer said:


> I know of no single word in English that means "male friendship", "friendship between males/men".



Yeah, that looks stupid to me if I try to translate it in my language.


----------



## gaer

Scherzo said:


> Yeah, that looks stupid to me if I try to translate it in my language.


Are you pershaps referring to the idea that both "Freund" and "Freundin" exist in German? In this way German and English are very different, and I may have missed your point.


----------



## Bonjules

It must have to do with that amazing capacity of
German to combine concepts in one word which in other
tongues need several or a whole sentence....


----------



## Lykurg

Ja, "Männerfreundschaft" ist ein eigenes Konzept, klassischerweise verbunden mit gemeinsamen Angelausflügen, Kneipenabenden oder Golfspielen.^^


----------



## Bonjules

kulturell schon, aber sprachlich eben nicht!


----------



## Scherzo

Deswegen das ist schwer für mich es zu übersetzen.


----------



## Beate

ich würde sagen:

une vraie amitié entre hommes

Wenn es sich auf eine ganz konkrete Freundschaft zwischen zwei Männern bezieht, könnte man auch sagen:

X est l'ami le plus proche de Y

X et Y sont inséparables 

etc.

Gruß Beate


----------



## dec-sev

Beate said:


> X et Y sont inséparables
> 
> Gruß Beate


 I would put it "they are thick as thieves"


----------



## gaer

Lykurg said:


> Ja, "Männerfreundschaft" ist ein eigenes Konzept, klassischerweise verbunden mit gemeinsamen Angelausflügen, Kneipenabenden oder Golfspielen.^^


This is frustrating. The exact same kind of thing exists in English, the same relationship between men in groups of that sort, but I don't THINK we have a word for it.

On the other hand, I may be "drawing a blank" a the moment.

You sometimes here, "Well, it's a 'guy thing'." That would include all the things you mentioned, plus a group of men (guys) getting together for "poker night". 

Gaer


----------



## gaer

dec-sev said:


> I would put it "they are thick as thieves"


That works, but it is also fine to say that "two people are inseparable."

I do like "thick as thieves"!

Gaer


----------



## Bonjules

Beate said:


> i
> 
> Wenn es sich auf eine ganz konkrete Freundschaft zwischen zwei Männern be... Beate


 
Das ist in der Tat mein traditionelles Verstaendnis von
'Maennerfreundschaft' , mit vielen Beispielen in
Geschichte, Literatur etc ( im Moment fallen mir keine ein)
Was Lykurg (post # 6) beschreibt klingt mir mehr nach einer Gruppen/Vereinsaktivitaet oder so was wie die 'men's
groups' die seit einiger Zeit (zumindest in den US) so
'populaer' wurden.
saludos


----------



## Lykurg

Nein, Bonjules. Wenn irgendwo der Begriff "Männerfreundschaft" auftaucht, meint man damit nicht "eine Freundschaft zwischen zwei Männern", sondern bezeichnet einen generellen Unterschied. 

Der Begriff der Männerfreundschaft zielt auf unbedingte Loyalität, Offenheit u.a. "männliche" Eigenschaften ab, die postulieren, daß etwas der Männerfreundschaft Vergleichbares zwischen Frauen nicht möglich sei. (Ist sie das denn?  ) Der Grad der Verbundenheit geht jedenfalls über den bei Gruppen- und Vereinsaktivitäten *weit *hinaus.


----------



## Bonjules

Lykurg said:


> Nein, Bonjules. Wenn irgendwo der Begriff "Männerfreundschaft" auftaucht, meint man damit nicht "eine Freundschaft zwischen zwei Männern", sondern bezeichnet einen generellen Unterschied.
> 
> Der Begriff der Männerfreundschaft zielt auf unbedingte Loyalität, Offenheit u.a. "männliche" Eigenschaften ab, die postulieren, daß etwas der Männerfreundschaft Vergleichbares zwischen Frauen nicht möglich sei. (Ist sie das denn?  ) Der Grad der Verbundenheit geht jedenfalls über den bei Gruppen- und Vereinsaktivitäten *weit *hinaus.


also ich weiss nicht, ob Du das nicht etwas zu eng siehst
-was sagen denn Eure Woerterbuecher? Mein alter Wahrig hat's nicht.
Ein schneller Blick in Google zeigt wie es scheint hauptsaechlich Verhaeltnisse zweier Maenner, einige
wohl eher etwas oberflaechlich, wie in Politik und Unterhaltung. Vielleicht ist es doch sehr verschieden unter verschiedenen Umstaenden.


----------



## Sepia

Bonjules said:


> also ich weiss nicht, ob Du das nicht etwas zu eng siehst
> -was sagen denn Eure Woerterbuecher? Mein alter Wahrig hat's nicht.
> Ein schneller Blick in Google zeigt wie es scheint hauptsaechlich Verhaeltnisse zweier Maenner, einige
> wohl eher etwas oberflaechlich, wie in Politik und Unterhaltung. Vielleicht ist es doch sehr verschieden unter verschiedenen Umstaenden.



Ich finde nicht, dass Lykurg es zu eng sieht. Im Gegenteil. Und andererseits ist die "beste Freundin" einer Frau auch so eine Art Schlüssel-Person in ihrem Leben - ohne wirklich austauschbares Gegenstück in der klassischen Männerwelt. Als Begriff kommt mir "Männerfreundschaft" jedoch so neu vor, dass ich nicht viel Hoffnung auf verwertbare Definitionen in Wörterbüchern sehe. 

Und zu den Übersetzern: Ich habe nie ein vergleichbares Wort in Englisch gefunden. Aber jemand muss ja der Erste sein. Übersetzer dürfen auch ihre Zielsprachen durch neue Wörter egänzen ... nicht nur Autoren.


----------



## Scherzo

Beate said:


> ich würde sagen:
> 
> une vraie amitié entre hommes
> 
> Wenn es sich auf eine ganz konkrete Freundschaft zwischen zwei Männern bezieht, könnte man auch sagen:
> 
> X est l'ami le plus proche de Y
> 
> X et Y sont inséparables
> 
> etc.
> 
> Gruß Beate



Merci Beate!


----------



## Lykurg

Mir ist gerade eine soziologische Diplomarbeit (Juliane Härtwig 2004) in die Hände gefallen, die sich mit den Unterschieden zwischen Männer- und Frauenfreundschaften befaßt; besonders das fünfte Kapitel ist hier von Interesse. 
Deutlich wird aus ihren Ausführungen u.a., daß Frauenfreundschaften gesprächsbetont sind, Männerfreundschaften dagegen den Schwerpunkt auf gemeinsames Handeln setzen. 

Dazu paßt mE "thick as thieves" sehr gut, im Deutschen entspräche dem wohl "er ist _jemand, mit dem man Pferde stehlen kann_", man kann sich absolut auf ihn verlassen. Diese schillernde Komponente sehe ich auch in der öffentlichen Darstellung des Verhältnisses von Putin und Schröder als "Männerfreundschaft" (einer der häufigsten Google-Treffer für diesen Begriff).


----------



## loic007

Amitié fraternelle könnte ok sein auf französich, nee ?


----------



## Scherzo

Merci Loïc, je crois que ceci est aussi une bonne traduction.


----------



## gaer

Sepia said:


> Und zu den Übersetzern: Ich habe nie ein vergleichbares Wort in Englisch gefunden. Aber jemand muss ja der Erste sein. Übersetzer dürfen auch ihre Zielsprachen durch neue Wörter egänzen ... nicht nur Autoren.


Not necessarily. 

Some concepts that are summed up nicely with one word (in this case really with two stuck together, German style) simply don't work with one word in another language.

The definition that Lykburg gave us for "Männerfreundschaft" was exactly what I intuited as I saw the word. I'm almost sure that some kind of short phrase is necessary in English to express the same idea.

We have other terms, such as "male bonding", but they don't have the same meaning.

Gaer


----------



## jester.

Scherzo, il serait vraiment utile si tu nous donnais une phrase complète.

Scherzo, es wäre wirklich hilfreich, wenn du uns einen vollständigen Satz vorlegen könntest.


----------



## Scherzo

Allo jester, il y a beaucoup d'exemples sur Internet se référant à "Männerfreundschaft". La plupart nous renvoie à Schröder et Poutine.

Ex. : "Medienwirksame "Männerfreundschaften" zwischen deutschen Bundeskanzlern und sowjetischen bzw. russischen Staatspräsidenten prägen seit rund 15 Jahren die deutsch-russischen Beziehungen."


----------



## jester.

Scherzo said:


> Allo jester, il y a beaucoup d'exemples sur Internet se référant à "Männerfreundschaft". La plupart nous renvoie à Schröder et Poutine.



D'accord, je croyais que tu voulais traduire une phrase spécifique.


----------



## dec-sev

Lykurg said:


> Dazu paßt mE "thick as thieves" sehr gut, im Deutschen entspräche dem wohl "er ist _jemand, mit dem man Pferde stehlen kann_", man kann sich absolut auf ihn verlassen.


 
In meinem Land sagt man " _jemand, mit dem man an bewaffneter Aufklärung teilnehmen kann._" Die Redewendung stammt aus dem Zweiten Weltkrieg and bezeichnet dasselbe.


----------



## dec-sev

gaer said:


> We have other terms, such as "male bonding", but they don't have the same meaning.
> 
> Gaer


Sonunds a bit ambiguous. At least for me. And provokes this:


----------



## Janpiet

Hallo,
Meint Ihr nicht auch, dass gleichwie es 'Männerfreundschaft und Frauenfreundschaft' gibt, es auch 'male and female friendship' und 'amitié mâle et femelle' gebe?


----------



## Beate

Hallo,

ich denke, man müsste genauer spezifieren, was denn eigentlich gemeint ist.
Will man z.B. über die Beziehungen von Politikern etwas aussagen, dann finde ich solche Wendungen wie "er kann mit ihm Pferde stehlen" absolut unangemessen und dass Schröder und Putin befreundet sind, bedeutet ja nicht, dass sie abends zusammen in der Kneipe sitzen und sich Blondinenwitze erzählen.

Pour revernir au francais:
pour exprimer que par exemple Schröder et Putin sont des amis on pourrait dire aussi:

-La relation entre ces deux hommes (-->Männer) est marquée par un profonde amitié.


-Il y a des liens très profonds entre ces deux hommes.

Liebe Grüße Beate


----------



## Bonjules

Beate said:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich denke, man müsste genauer spezifieren, was denn eigentlich gemeint ist.
> Will man z.B. über die Beziehungen von Politikern etwas aussagen, dann finde ich solche Wendungen wie "er kann mit ihm Pferde stehlen" absolut unangemessen und dass Schröder und Putin befreundet sind, bedeutet ja nicht, dass sie abends zusammen in der Kneipe sitzen und sich Blondinenwitze erzählen.


Eben. Politiker-'Freunschaften' sind m.E. das schwaechtse Beispiel. Was Verhaeltnisse von Menschen, deren ganzes Leben auf Ego-Promotion und Ausbau der
eigenen Machtstellung ausgerichtet ist mit Freundschaft
zu tun haben soll, ist mir schleierhaft. Sie scheinen mir
'Zweckverhaeltnisse' par excellence.
Gaer, hast du denn die 'Studie' Lykurgs gelesen? Sie ist
lesenswert und kein Schwachsinn wie ich zuerst befuerchtete. Das einzige Problem ist dass ich nicht
diesselben Resultate wie er herauslese. Sie ist sehr 
vorsichtig, zeigt bedenkliche Widersprueche auf (da draengt sich die Frage auf, ob die 'gemeinsamen Aktivitaeten hauptsaechlich dazu angetan sind, wirkliche 
Intimitaet zu vermeiden) und stellt am Ende die ganze Praemisse und ihren Schluss in Frage.
Lykurg's Definition von 'M.' schmackt mir ein wenig
von (nach?) Maennlichkeits/Macho-Duselei. Fehlt nur
noch das Lagerfeuer und die Blutsbruederschaft.
saludos


----------



## Scherzo

Beate said:


> Pour revernir au francais:
> pour exprimer que par exemple Schröder et Putin sont des amis on pourrait dire aussi:
> 
> -La relation entre ces deux hommes (-->Männer) est marquée par un profonde amitié.



Ich glaube diese Satz geht am besten.


----------



## FranParis

Beate said:


> ich würde sagen:
> 
> une vraie amitié entre hommes


 
Aber *une* *amitié virile* ist besser...


----------



## gaer

dec-sev said:


> Sonunds a bit ambiguous. At least for me. And provokes this:


It's not at all ambiguous in English. 

link

"In ethology, a species is said to have male bonding if the males regularly form coalitions in which they mutually support each other, especially if such coalitions are used to attack other groups or individuals."

This is touches a little on the subject, and the more informal usage is even closer to the subject of this thread. 

Gaer


----------



## Lykurg

bonjules said:
			
		

> Politiker-'Freunschaften' sind m.E. das schwaechtse Beispiel. Was Verhaeltnisse von Menschen, deren ganzes Leben auf Ego-Promotion und Ausbau der
> eigenen Machtstellung ausgerichtet ist mit Freundschaft
> zu tun haben soll, ist mir schleierhaft. Sie scheinen mir
> 'Zweckverhaeltnisse' par excellence.


Schröders Verhältnis zu Putin wurde in den Medien schon während seiner Kanzlerschaft sehr häufig als "Männerfreundschaft" charakterisiert, wobei ich zwar nicht belegen kann, sehr wohl aber vermute, daß die Verwendung hier auf Schröder selbst zurückgeht. Das Bild, das er von sich vermitteln wollte, ist ja eindeutig das eines Nicht-Zweckverhältnisses.



> Gaer, hast du denn die 'Studie' Lykurgs gelesen? Sie ist
> lesenswert und kein Schwachsinn wie ich zuerst befuerchtete. Das einzige Problem ist dass ich nicht diesselben Resultate wie er herauslese. Sie ist sehr  vorsichtig, zeigt bedenkliche Widersprueche auf (da draengt sich die Frage auf, ob die 'gemeinsamen Aktivitaeten hauptsaechlich dazu angetan sind, wirkliche Intimitaet zu vermeiden) und stellt am Ende die ganze Praemisse und ihren Schluss in Frage.


Wie Du auf "andere Ergebnisse" kommst, erstaunt mich, bonjules, schließlich habe ich nur ein winziges Detail der umfangreichen Arbeit wiedergegeben, mE ohne seinen Sinn zu verändern, jedenfalls aber darauf hingewiesen, daß es sich nicht um die einzige oder zentrale Aussage der Arbeit handle. Daß sie ihre Ergebnisse sehr vorsichtig formuliert, macht einen Teil ihrer Qualität aus - sehr deutlich wird sie aber in der Aussage, daß ein massiver Wandel in der Wahrnehmung und möglicherweise auch im Charakter der Freundschaften stattgefunden habe. Inwiefern siehst Du hier eine Infragestellung?
Warum befürchtetest Du zunächst, die Arbeit sei "Schwachsinn"? 


> Lykurg's Definition von 'M.' schmeckt mir ein wenig von nach Maennlichkeits/Macho-Duselei. Fehlt nur
> noch das Lagerfeuer und die Blutsbruederschaft.


Ja, und genau diese Tendenz hat der Begriff meiner Meinung nach auch. Wenn Du allerdings damit _mir _Männlichkeits-Duselei oder Chauvinismus unterstellen möchtest (danach klingt mir das Zitat), setzt Du die Erläuterung eines Konzepts mit erfolgter Zustimmung dazu gleich. Und das halte ich nicht für eine zielführende Denkweise.


----------



## Scherzo

Je viens de trouver le terme « une amitié masculine » dans un texte pour Männerfreundschaft.


----------



## Bonjules

Lykurg said:


> Schröders Verhältnis zu Putin wurde in den Medien schon während seiner Kanzlerschaft sehr häufig als "Männerfreundschaft" charakterisiert, wobei ich zwar nicht belegen kann, sehr wohl aber vermute, daß die Verwendung hier auf Schröder selbst zurückgeht. Das Bild, das er von sich vermitteln wollte, ist ja eindeutig das eines Nicht-Zweckverhältnisses.(end Quote)
> 
> Klar, ist doch alles 'image'. Und dass die 'Medien' so was nur allzu gern weiterspielen kann auch erwarted werden.
> 
> Quote: Wie Du auf "andere Ergebnisse" kommst, erstaunt mich, bonjules, schließlich habe ich nur ein winziges Detail der umfangreichen Arbeit wiedergegeben, mE ohne seinen Sinn zu verändern, jedenfalls aber darauf hingewiesen, daß es sich nicht um die einzige oder zentrale Aussage der Arbeit handle. Daß sie ihre Ergebnisse sehr vorsichtig formuliert, macht einen Teil ihrer ....
> Warum befürchtetest Du zunächst, die Arbeit sei "Schwachsinn"? (end Quote)
> 
> Weil es erchien dass du eine fruehere Aussage untermauern woltest dass 'Maennerfreunschaften den Schwerpunkt auf gemeinsames Handeln setzen'..
> Alle 'Freundschaften' die diesen Namen verdienen sind
> m. E. Manifestationen eines komplexen Vertrauensverhaeltnisses das sich auf ein tiefes Sich-Verstehen gruendet, egal ob bei Frauen oder Maennern.
> Geschlechts-Stereotypen sind mir suspekt und ei wenig zuwider, was wohl meine etwas starke Wortwahl erklaert.
> 
> Quote:Ja, und genau diese Tendenz hat der Begriff meiner Meinung nach auch. Wenn Du allerdings damit _mir _Männlichkeits-Duselei oder Chauvinismus unterstellen möchtest (danach klingt mir das Zitat), setzt Du die Erläuterung eines Konzepts mit erfolgter Zustimmung dazu gleich. Und das halte ich nicht für eine zielführende Denkweise.


Lykurg, Du hast diese Idee eben in die diskussion eingebracht, das ist das einzige. Ich wollte Dir damit gar nicht eine persoenliche Identifizierung unterstellen;
wenn es so erschien, tut mir das sehr leid.
saludos


----------



## Paskovich

Es ist vielleicht "ein bisschen" OT, aber ich kann es mir einfach nicht verkneifen, da es einfach so schön zum Thema Männerfreundschaft passt:

Guy Love 

Vielleicht eine mögliche Übersetzung für eine sehr, sehr enge Männerfreundschaft.


----------



## elroy

Klasse, Paskovich.   Das Video ist jedem zu empfehlen.


----------



## MarX

Hallo!

Es gibt ein englisches Wort, das sich langsam durchsetzt die letzten Jahre (zumindest in Amerika). Nämlich *bromance*.
Es wird von "brother" und "romance" zusammengesetzt.

Grüsse


----------



## mannibreuckmann

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass "bromance" hier der richtige Begriff ist, denn mit "romance" hat eine Männerfreundschaft nichts zu tun, im Gegenteil. Vielleicht wäre es sinnvoll, mal herauszuarbeiten, wodurch sich Männerfreundschaften von Frauenfreundschaften unterscheiden. Dann kommt man vielleicht auch mit der Übersetzung weiter.

Was oben schon gesagt wurde für Männerfreundschaften:

- gemeinsames Handeln
- es wird nicht über das hinaus geredet, was notwendig ist
- Eifersucht ist ein Fremdwort (2 Männer dürfen etwas miteinander unternehmen, ohne, dass der dritte, der nicht gefragt wurde, ihnen die Freundschaft kündigt).

To be continued...


----------



## ink-heart

> Vielleicht wäre es sinnvoll, mal herauszuarbeiten, wodurch sich Männerfreundschaften von Frauenfreundschaften unterscheiden.


 
Oh weh, ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass die Diskussion das Zeug hat, den Rahmen dieses Forums zu sprengen.


----------



## gaer

mannibreuckmann said:


> Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass "bromance" hier der richtige Begriff ist, denn mit "romance" hat eine Männerfreundschaft nichts zu tun, im Gegenteil.


"Bromance" is slang or urban slang. It is not going to help with this discussion.


----------



## Kuestenwache

Ok this may sound crazy, but how about translating "Männerfreundschaft" with "men friendship". After all we seem to have established that there is no term in English describing just the phenomenon we are talking about. Yet I suppose that "men friendship" a) distinguished it from a general friendship between just any person, b) indicates that it concerns men only and c) therefore is based on characteristics generally identified with a close band between men. As would be loyalty, blind and wordless understanding, and the whole spectrum of behaviour women would just ignorantly subsume as infantile and never even seem to make an effort to understand no matter how indespensable a part of a men friedship it might be.


----------



## gaer

This goes back more than two years ago. The link still works:


Lykurg said:


> Mir ist gerade eine soziologische Diplomarbeit (Juliane Härtwig 2004) in die Hände gefallen, die sich mit den Unterschieden zwischen Männer- und Frauenfreundschaften befaßt; besonders das fünfte Kapitel ist hier von Interesse.
> Deutlich wird aus ihren Ausführungen u.a., daß Frauenfreundschaften gesprächsbetont sind, Männerfreundschaften dagegen den Schwerpunkt auf gemeinsames Handeln setzen.


I did not read this two years ago. Tonight I did.

I don't think anyone can come closer than "friendship between/among men", and even here we have the problem of trying to define whether or not we are talking about only two men or a larger group. German has no such problem.

In addition, at one point the difference between friends and aquaintances is meantioned. This is crystal clear in German. It has never been in English, where (at least today) people talk about "having a lot of friends" in a way that makes it *very* clear "friend" is used for very superficial relationships. This is especially true in the US.

In the above article both the idea of "true friend" and "best friend" is touched upon, and the article also discusses how rare it is for men today to have even *one* such friend.

So we have the additional problem that the very nature of "Männerfreundschaft" may be changing, or already has—and will continue to change.

To me this makes such a word all but impossible to define, in German, and that explains why it has been an "over-two-year-headache" in the attempt to find a translation.


----------



## Bonjules

Gaer hat es hier wieder einmal so ziemlich ganz gesagt.

Das Problem fuer nicht-deutsch sprechende ist wie oft  dass ein praezise erscheinendes Wort in Wirklichkeit gar nicht eindeutig ist, sondern in verschiedenen Zeiten, unter versch. Umstaenden und zwischen verschiedenen Teilnehmern eben ganz verschiedenes beinhalten kann.
Freundschaft allgemein, wie erwaehnt, kann schon viel Verschiedenes bedeuten.
Das Maenner/Macho Gehabe kann, braucht aber nicht Teil einer 'M.' sein ("My dinner with Andre' anyone?). Mit 'oeffentlichen' personae ist besondere Vorsicht geboten: Ihre 'Freundschaften' sind meist Teil des 'public image'.
Jedwelche Freundschaft ist, fuer mich, etwas sehr privates, kostbares
weil selten und mit Umsicht zu kultivierendes.
Wie gut oder 'wirklich' eine Freundschaft ist oder war kann man letztlich - wie in jedem Verhaeltnis zwischen Personen - erst sagen wenn sie an ihrem Ende angekommen ist.
saludos


----------

